# Ask a cured one your questions



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

I can't say that there is a better answer than that. I've had it for 6 months, I'm getting better day by day although it is one step at a time but keeping occupied and focused is the key. And accepting it into your life rather than fighting or ignoring it.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lets say i was gullible and emotionally weak easly influenced @ 14 when i got it, is it safe to say now at 20 im same way?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

have you accepted into your life?

Have you tried to live as if it is normal?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

did u ever take any meds? supplements? meditation? anything?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

[quote name="CuredOne"]
[quote name="ihavemessedupdreams"] I can remember experiences of life while I had DP DR but I don't have DP DR in the memory itself (I can remember particular events that were really bad, but I'm able to separate the history from the feeling as it were). Cool eh?

wooow finally i got an answer.... i made a post about my memories. that

when i remember something that happened in the past i dont see them

dp'd/dr'd. although at that time i was dp'd/dr'd i wanted to understand

why !!!! i have dp since long as i can remember. actually i think i have dr

not dp. although i still dont understand the difference between both. coz

some of the dp feelings are exactly the same ones in dr. like the feeling of -unreal- is in both dp and dr.

i want to accept it but how can u accept that ur not sure if ure awake or

sleeping? u will find no reason to do anything coz its not real. and how

can i accept to be around ppl but feel -jailed- in a bubble. the bubble is

actually between ppl not me. how can i accept feeling not relaxed for no

known reason and live normaly !

i have another question : what were ur feelings during dp/dr ? what were

the worst? and did u achieve anything in ur life with dp/dr ?

im sry i forgot to say : congratulations for getting out of this nightmare.

i appreciate very much ur care to come and help us all although u were

worry that ur old fears would come back.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

u got msn?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks CuredOne your definitly a great poster man! hope you stick around unlike the other people who cured and took off

another question: Why is that when dp/dr kicked in DR left after 2 weeks? and Also DP settled to only an emotional deadness and no sense of self so i longer experience the other symptoms that come with dp? like nothing seems unreal to me at all and i see myself in miror just i have no sense of self and no emotions

why would this happen? you think the reason why it keeps kicking around is because of issues i may have underneath? and it settled to only those 2 symptoms to make it easy on me?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks man what i mean by no sense of self is like I dont know who i am im just am empty shell I feel dead only and at the same time it seems like this is normal altho its not the case and my mind is numb? like i have no thoughts just really weird id think it would go away since bassicly i just have no emotions no self and my mind is numb so it feels like im not suffering from anything at al but I know that this is not how everything is suppose to be


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

CuredOne I understand

well my questions is quite simple

my DR is fueled soley by ONE thing: existance.
That I exist, and is not sure others exist. 
Kinda solipisim syndrome.
THIS and THIS alone is the ONLY thing that keeps my DR DP alive...

Questions like "OOO is this world real" "am I the only real person" is this a dream" and I can't get peace it has cost me my WHOLE life and i ONLY sit alone in my house and think these thoughts 24/7 and wont get out of this hefore I know others are real then my life is saved and salvation has been reached.
I'm an atheist by the way, I think u are too? "biological animal you are"

anyway.... did you have these thoughts and how do you now percieve the world, are u 100% certain life is real and people is to and no more stupid delusional thoughts?

I mean I have the worst DR in Dpselfhelp history no doubt and I need to get out before I kill myself so ANY ANY suggestions is helpful.
I'm currently trying something ihavemssedupdreams suggested - believe the thoughts accept em and then ignore em and go with it.
2 Days into that "program" but its not workin and Im startin to wonder if my thoughts has been true all along and this world is actually fake and Ican just kill myself

and I mean Im extreme I put video cameras to video tape me when I fall asleep to see if the world dissapears when i go unconscious

Ive used the "blind spot" just in real life to see if the object is still there when the blindspot dont see it

Ive done ALL kind of research on neurology and consciousness in the brain, evolution, psychology and it doesnt matter how much proof I get it wont leave me alone.

I suffer massive Pure O which is stuck on this subject and keep DR alive


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

is the world hell? and everyones mean and trying to fuck you over?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Trust me solipsim is disproveable.

the world is real, u couldnt be here otherwise, ur consciousness is neurons in the brain science has proven all this.
Solipism/idealism and dualism is just bullshit philosophies made from before we knew what the mind/brain is.
Kinda like how they believed the world was flat before we knew otherwise.
Its common sense that u were born by someone otherwise u wouldnt be here, and yea so ur mom must be real.
All logic kills solipism really, if it was true u could just imagine anything and it would happen, but it don't so no reality is not ur fantasy.

But how do I go from here, how do I regain my normal perception and experience of reality?

Thanks for a great post but can you tell us in detail how exactly u did the recovery?
I understand it was a long process, but I've read so many just SUDDENLY recovers so it's certainly individual.
But tell us HOW and WHAT you did to recover.

did you believe the thoughts like ihavemsesdupdreams suggested and then it became selfevident they were fales or what exactly did you do?
if you could give us some detailed description or suggestions it would be great.

I also realize I cant realize reality by lockin myself up in my room and just analyze delusions in my head.
Its just that I got some how agrophobia like you to, and I don't want to be labled insane which Im sure I would if I started askin people YO ARE YOU REAL?

and yourdefinately right, philosophy and existentialism is not good when DPDRed i didnt know better.
But the good thing is philosophy is just that, thoughts without any evidence.

Objective reality is evident, its SELF evident, doubting it only proves ur mind is delusional..
I mean objective reality created u AND ur mind...

Philosophy is never truth, its just utter bullsu99


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks...

But if u reject dualism u reject solipisim, if your consciousness and the "YOU" are the physical brain, all others are just the same.

Also its clear that u no longer believe in solipism even being a chance of it otherwise why waste ur recovered time on a forum helping people that dont exist when u could be out bending gravity flyin n shit?

Anyway, thanks...

So now you see people as ALIVE again? U care what they think about you etc?
cause I seriously could take a shit in the middle of the road and not care because Im not sure people are alive


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

You have some really good advice Cured One and I agree with most of what you are saying.

I think a really big point about the obsessive thoughts is to be able to sit in uncertainty and be fine with it. When we are DP/DR'd we think that we have to KNOW something for certain. But because we can't PROVE it beyond all doubt, for example in Mentally Ill's case then we let our mind go round and round in circles about it.

Well ask yourself this: If reality doesn't exist, does that affect me at all? If other people aren't real, does this have any bearing at all on me right now? The answer is a big NO! All of that shit really doesn't have an impact on you at all right now, except for if you are obsessing about it. Regadless of what the "truth" is, the fact is that you are still lying in bed driving yourself up the wall thinking about it.

So you've just gotta find a way to say "Fuck it, it doesn't matter, whatever the truth is its not gonna change what I'm feeling right now".

You're right Cured One, its no easy task but its possible. Good to have a fresh breath of air in here, so welcome


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

CECIL said:


> You have some really good advice Cured One and I agree with most of what you are saying.
> 
> I think a really big point about the obsessive thoughts is to be able to sit in uncertainty and be fine with it. When we are DP/DR'd we think that we have to KNOW something for certain. But because we can't PROVE it beyond all doubt, for example in Mentally Ill's case then we let our mind go round and round in circles about it.
> 
> ...


A lot of what your saying is true, but if you believe in solipist you are not just a narcisssist your a supernatural narcisssist who kill people just for the fuck of it cause it doesnt matter.... Then ALL morals dont eixst NONE WHAT SO EVER NONE cause people can't feel pain.

So, therefore I believe disproving solipisim is a important thing....

and I mean curedone, do you really doubt that Im a real person speaking to you? or do you think theres a slight chance ur the only one in the universe?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

do you know any teqnuies how to get my emotions back?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Very much agree with you on that CuredOne.

And as for me I see that ofcourse when you isolate yourself and not socialize with other consciousbeings and sit around focusing on yourself only you are all alone. 
Then thoughts keep coming about this subject and all other delusions keep fuckn ur perception and thoughts up you'll start doubting.
But as I also believed my brain would suddenly shrink or that I'd suddenly turn into a chair or that my mom was trying to kill me or that someone magically had laced my cigarettes with LSD..
I say fuck it lol solipism is no more real than this, just another OCD delusion.

But in reality there are 6.5 billion other conscious humans and atleast 10billion conscious animals, so hell no ur not alone.

I think I understand you, when your non DRDPed and back in reality where you see everyone is real you dont even doubt that solipism could be true, cause u know it's not. Its self evident. 
Your just a human as the rest.

And then if you care to study evolution and origin of your life you'll be even more convinced.

i think you can say the chance of solipisim being true at the same rate as ur Tshirt starts talking yesterday, and even then itll also only be a product of your mind.

The world however is real, solipism states your imagination is the world but well the world is physical ur mental imagination is mental, images in your head.
You can kill it by videotaping yourself when put under antheistia. OR going to sleep or whatever and ull have DEFINITE scientific proof of objective reality.

Ofcourse if you buy into the mind/consciousness/soul being seperate from ur human flesh uve bought into solipism and retardedness.

But where do I go from here, with all my knowledge and evidence solipism is wrong and false, how come it keeps creeping up on me and I still doubt if people is real?

How can one know this for a fact that solipism is false?
Because ur a fuckn human, walk into a bar tell someone their fucked and imagine they wont hit you, they will and theres ur proof reality is REAL.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

im @ 6 years i dont have DR and the only thing I have with DP is no emotions? or sense of self guess that comes with emotions?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonderd that myself as well like i know for a fact at one point I did have DP and DR full blast for 2 weeks but then after those 2 weeks it seemed to have left but somthing was still wrong no emotions or sense of self and here I am still 6 years later cant be depression im ok with life even tho mine sucks i still dont wanna die or hate life

whats weird is I actully felt more connected to reailty with the DP cause at least then it felt forgien now its like i dont even see it

hard to explain I just feel DEAD nothing seems fake but nothing has signifgance i actully wish I still had DP not DR dr was fucked!! because at least it would be more fun then what im going with


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

so maybe im just majorly depressed? weed makes me feel normal and gives emotions but also makes my nervs go crazy does that help?

bassicly

i feel nothing
i think nothing
i have no little voice in my head either


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

I mean, HONESTLY you are real right? you would mind if I tried to kill you?
lol, anyway how do I get over this solipism syndrome / dr shit.
I want my life back so bad or just end it cause I cant atke it anymore
Ur rightt the more u think the worse it gets the worse gets the more u think its a endless cycle
how do you break free and become a happy human being again?
I mean I'd sell my house if I could just be free in REALity and die the next week if that was the cure


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

break this down for me what you think it means because i cant seem to figure it out.

i took zoloft for about 2 weeks and during that time what happend was everytime I would yawn it would feel good and also I was watching everybody loves raymond and somthing concering was happning on the tv and for that split secound I felt CONCERN through the tv it was sooo strong.

what does this mean? that im sensative to it? or maybe thats having emotions??


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

tell me what reailty and having emotions is like are they strong? do you feel like your 100% in body and 100% in mind at the same time?
do you feel like your in control of yourselfs?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

CuredOne said:


> ihavemessedupdreams said:
> 
> 
> > tell me what reailty and having emotions is like are they strong? do you feel like your 100% in body and 100% in mind at the same time?
> ...


what do you mean by Everything that a person normally feels is there. DP DR doesn't take any of that.

whateve I have it has taken everything away
i think nothing
i feel nothing

since 14 life was i was emotionaly weak because during tose times i was abused servly thats al i can remember about before dp


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Trust me man I do understand this man I truely do.
I just want to kNOW people is real like I did before, I KENW IT.
Ask anybody "do you believe I'm real" they'll say "YES OFCOURSE ARE U STUPID" and why do you think this is?
Because its a fact, wtf u couldnt be here without a human giving u birth.
We are just flesh n bones, consciousness is neurons firing of in the brain.
this is proven by 2 simple facts: knock urself unconscious if solipism was true ud never wake up again EVER cuz existance would dissapear, but gues what U wakeup again
See I have disproven solipism and ALL scientific evidence points towards objective reality.
No matter how much u pray for something it wont happen, no matter how much u believe something it wont become a reality
BECAUSE OBJECTIVE REALITY IS TRUE.
I remember I hallucinated at a young age due to highfever and saw a plane crash in my garden and trailers driving over mhy sofa and shit.
if solipsm was true this would happen but it didnt cause the next half hour no plane had crashed or trailer killed me and my family in the sofa

So I know for a fact that objective reality is a reality and solipism is more retarded than the spaghetti monster and Jehova

I'm just saying when did u get to the point where u were seeing people as completely conscious again? 
What changed? Like did u suddenly just realize DAMN ive been stuck in a rut the world never changed only my perception did?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Answer my question first and then I'll answer yours. What did you feel like before 14?

(PS if you are still being abused you have to let someone know. Police, teacher, friend, someone you can trust. No one deserves abuse.)[/quote]

thanks for your concen man i really appreacite that alot
well i am still living with my stepfather who did the abuse to me because he hates my real father but he doesint fuck with me anymore i guess because damage has been done? altho I can easly knock him out I dont see the purpose in this

@ 14 and under what I remember was bassicly i was emotionaly weak gullible easly influenced and always in trouble and always feeling so down about myself at the same time I used the computer as a drug to escape reailty and i droped out of school grade9

since i got dp/dr @ 14 do u think maybe pubuirty had somthing to do with it? like i seen somthing in my self and it scared the shit out of me? so i dissociated?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks again for taking your time, I realize that there is no magic pill or anything.

but ive been recovered before and then thrown abck into DPDR and what I still dont get is how I can be SOOOO sure that reality is real when I was recovered and before I even got it.
The start doubting it again...?
I mean i remember one incident perticular... I'd been sittin with my family havin conversation all day long then go to take a piss and I think to myself WTF u been thinkin people is false for they are just as real as u, we're all humans.
Then later after they leave Im left in my room and I accidentially bump over a thread "DO ANY OF YOU EXIST" on a stupid spiritual forum nonduality nonesense crap and Im right back wondering if solipism is true...

I understand that if ur DPDR Pluss Pure O is saying 2+2 = 350628 it doesnt help that u prove it's actually 4, cause ur DR/DP pure O will keep u doubting and fuck u up.

So now, what you suggest? that I just go on with my life not worrying and suddenly itll all come back to me or is it something I should do/stop doing?
Cause basically Im at a point in my life where I want to just die if I can't see people as real again cause tahts the whole meaning of existance when u think about it.
Existance in it self is neutral, rather purpose or pointless, it just is, the meaning is other people and what you mean to them and to yourself.
If theres no one else u might as just end it all and stop suffering in loneliness


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

thanks man i definitly will get out because your right. I probly wont see any recovery untill im gone


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

This all began at 16/17 so well, I lost my job education friends and girl after a few months of this shit.
Had it for 2 years....

I dno man, I used to love music, but now got no emotions so theres just sounds...
Used to love interacting with people but nwo that Iq uestion if they are real its no point
had a passion for girls but nwo its gone too if their not real


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lastnight for the first time in 6 years i felt emotions almost full blast for about 2 minutes!! now today I feel sooo god damn light

but when you said recovery is gradual does this mean starting from now everyone once and a while i should be getting this again slowly then build up from secounds to minutes to hours to days?


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

ihavemessedupdreams said:


> I wonderd that myself as well like i know for a fact at one point I did have DP and DR full blast for 2 weeks but then after those 2 weeks it seemed to have left but somthing was still wrong no emotions or sense of self and here I am still 6 years later cant be depression im ok with life even tho mine sucks i still dont wanna die or hate life
> 
> whats weird is I actully felt more connected to reailty with the DP cause at least then it felt forgien now its like i dont even see it
> 
> hard to explain I just feel DEAD nothing seems fake but nothing has signifgance i actully wish I still had DP not DR dr was flower*!! because at least it would be more fun then what im going with


This is the best thread I seen on this forum.

With regards to depression I felt DP long before DR set in although I did slowly become DP'd until it set in hard. At first I though that it was drug induced but I believe that it was a combo of years of anxiety and depression I did not realise about. I'm currently having Reiki and crystal therapy which does help as well as councilling and I'm going to start a course of anti-depressants too as well as get back to normal life to help me. I due time I should be better 

I think with yours you could definately be depressed cause I have slowly been losing my emotions over a period of years now!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Spirit what do you mean that u are the only person in the universe?
Sorry nto so good english please elaborate ur last post


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

lastnight for the first time in 6 years i felt emotions almost full blast for about 2 secounds!! now today I feel sooo god damn light

but when you said recovery is gradual does this mean starting from now everyone once and a while i should be getting this again slowly then build up from secounds to minutes to hours to days?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Spirit what do you mean solipisim and dualism is real?

When we have proven that mind is physical in nature?
Kills dualism and really solipism, still wont leave my mind
I want to kill myself just to end it all


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

CuredOne as a atheist I suggest ur a materialist right?
Dealing with reality as it is and shit, the nhow come u say its a philosophy that could be true?

The shit with solipist is that they fail to recognize that consciouslife on this planet int his universe is biological


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I know but when ur absolutely sure there is nothin left in life cuz ur all alone and ur not able to lead a conversation cuz ubelieve the person is false.
WHAT TO DO, how do you socialize and realize solipism is false?
Cause basically Im afraid i might kill someone soon cause i got no morals left if people isnt real...

I try to distract but thsi solipist shit keeps fuckn my mind further n further

So as a person who hopes objective reality is true the only moral thing left for me to do is kill myself before I hurt others incase their real


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I trust your method but did hyou have so complicated thoughts like i do?
Like first this solipism shit but then I said "well others seem to be real and all reason points to every one being real" GUESS WHAT MY MINDS SAYS:
No you live in a differen timezone and the other people is lives uve lived before....
So theres no escape, see?
No matter what I do my mind gets so complicated delusional I think death is the only option and pray that life ends there and there is no after life and I wont be a problem for those around me anymore if they really do exist.

Done therapy
Done drugs
Done meditation
.... name it


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I know but, I ve never heard of such a messedup DRed person ebfore as I am....
I mean i can kill anyone and not care, wheres morals if noones alive huh?

Yeah ive tried anti anxiety srri acupuncture meditation herbs fishoil flaxseed oil vitamines zinc

man i can just kill myself before I harm others..isnt that the most ethical choice in my position?

Did you have SO complicated thoughts or just regular "oh what if im all alone" then they dissapeard?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Thats why I kindly ask for your msn cause I want to talk to someone "real time" that has recovered from this shit.

Ive reread the thread and totally understand why I should not compare it to others.
Its like having cancer trying to get well then fight over which one is worse cause in the end it doesnt help or determine wheter ur getting cured or not.

Yes my logic way off, and so is solipism in general. Thats what Im saying but, THIS AND THIS ALONE keeps me in this.
Cause when I try to socialize my mind just say "this is false".
Now Ive disproven the "brain in a vat matrix" fantasy bullshit.
and now this universe is all there is, ive studied evolution sooooooo basically i should now be ok with knowing our existance is unimportant to the objective reality and it doesnt care.
Meaning in life is subjective to you and objective in the sense that u matters to others.

I understand, life is like a bike ride, and DPDR is that u fall off the bike and suddenly dont dare to get back on it.
Then you try to make sense of the bike and how to ride it and why u fuckedup.
Then u sit there for months trying to figure out how to balance it before u dare to sit on it again.
Instead of just jumping on the bike and after a few weeks ur a pro at it again and it seems like the fall was never even there and then when ur on the bike u can easily keep balanced.
Or some motherfuckin anology like that.

Yeah ive tried dosages trust me

Currently on 15mg valium a day.
And yeah I know fishoil and all that shit isnt magic but its proven to heal braindamage etc so it cant be BAD for u and most recovered ones here really recommend it


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

But what did u mean by solipism being true etc?

Solipsism means u are the only conscious person and the whole universe is ur illusion...

Reason I want the life to be biology is that then everyone else with a body is real and I have no right to kill or behave like shit and regain reality.
Not because of medications

Yeah i Understand but what i liked doing was simple: being with other people, now if solipism is true, there are no other people and life is utterly pointless and suicide is the only goal in my life.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

I think I get you more now, your more on the "universal oness".
That theres One consciousnesss, and we are just seperate bodies but can ultimately achieve oness.
This has NOTHING to do with solipism, solipism states there is only you, therefore it cxan not be "its the same for everybody" cause there is only you.
this is what people call "subjective reality".
Its bullshit.

we got subjective experience of objective reality, EVERYOEN of us, so therefore solipism is wrong.

If you say solipsim is true, why waste ur time on a forum speakin to people which dont exist? u are the only mind in the world. stop wasting ur time

This has NOTHING to do with spirituality, actually its the complete opposite, cause u claim the whole world to be yours alone from a ego perspective.

As for the one consciousness 6 billion bodies, I don't know if I buy into all that shit, I did once but it made me delusional and here I am today all thanks to spirituality.
All science biology and common sense tells us that consciousness mind brain body is one physical organism.
Which means ultimately all consciousnesses is sepereate.
No spirituality oness can ever be acheived.

is this so bad really? that otheer people is real and seperate enities? 
I dont feel that, ok so death is a fact, but its nto a event in life, eventually u just die, its not pitful loneliness forever, cause the experiencer "u" die.
does this mean life is meaningless? no, just because its finite? lol
Isn't the movie worth watching just because u know its a end to it?

I imagine at age 70 if u get out of DPDR uve lived enoguh and is fedup with life. Personally I dont want to die, obviously, but I cant live in this state of mind either where all my mind thinks is what i see/believe i go nuts delusional and fuckedup.

I have studied evolution and origin of life.
I know we're just evolved, which again proves conssiousness to just be our brains.
So to speak we do have a soul, its just not supernatural, we do have emtoions their just not supernatural their biological.
Does it matter? no, they exist nontheless don't they? yes.

so fuck all that belief creates reality cause then the world would be flat... its not
The way u learn this as a kid is when u start to realize that ur fantazies was just that in ur mind, never became a reality

so common sense really lets us know reality is firm, objective, independant of mind.

as for those cocksockers who try to use quantum physics to "prove a point" thats also just bullshit.
The reason photons appear when a observer is present is because a observer needs light to observe particles, therefore photons appear.

Shit why do I know all this at age 19 and I never even paid attention in school:|

Shit with DPDR is that it fucks ur perception and u start turning inwards to your mind, and u do so in fear so ur mind starts making up al lkinds of shit, and u dont know whether its true or not cause ur logic and common sense are numbed out.
The reason u feel so dead is because emotions are numb,ed emotions are what makes us humans and experience, without them there is no experience and the experiencer is fuckedup dead inside.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Exactly my point which disproves solipsism I think you need to take a philosophy course in solipsim cause what u are talking about is something completely different

The world/universe is ALL there is, space / time.

life arose on planet earth, after it evolved and got more complicated, brains got more complicated, then they became aware, then selfaware/conscious, and now we are here.

The mind/consciousness is of no importance to the universe, just to us.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

ok. im glad we're back to the main subject..... i have a question :

where do thoughts come from ? if the blame is always on what/how we think .

why do we feel bad suddenly while laughing/ talking /playing or watching tv ? and how can we change these -alien- thoughts when the anxiety attacks in less than a second after they-our thoughts- arrive


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

yeah but when ur at the bottom and u seriously believe there is no other people that exist and u cant stand the loneliness death is the only logical option isnt it?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

mentaly ill.......

i understand. that must be a horrible feeling, but believe me you DONT really believe that. its just a thought that youre so afraid of. you are dealing now with a thought NOT A FACT.

and thats how our thoughts always do to us. they come from nowhere and stick into our minds. just to cause terrible unrational fears


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

It used to be just a intrusive thought but now im not sure with all these people sayin solipsim can be true and sit has made my mind so sure it is.
So basically idont care lifes pointless


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Life is a learning experience and its also a time to experience joy, love and happiness.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2007)

I understand but if u guys are conscious why not just say that instead that kills solipism right there.

Yeah you say I cant prove it but thats bullshit as scientists have proven that we an read minds with brainscans now so consciousness brain is proven.
Solipism = dead
brain in a vat = dead

no I didnt get out at all as I cant function in this condition

Its like I no longer can think objectively at all just subjective lonelinesss
Its not like i can think
"oh wondfer whats his up to" my mind goes "he dont exist"
or anything


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

mentally ill

solipsism can not be a sience its a mental disorder if you had to give it a

name. you cant be alone in this world,coz u didnt come to life by ur own,

u came as a result of the union of 2 ppl -ur parents-, and when u marry a

new life will come out of the life that ur body contains , you are made to

be one of whole...but u must interact with life to touch that fact.

ure focusing on ideas of some -thinkers- who maybe thought that

everbody around them are stupids.

i was just wondering in my previous post about where do thoughts come

from , what in our minds produce them ! thats a philisophical question too

- read the book : man the unknown for alexis carrel- ull find that thoughts

are not produced by any chemism in our bodies. so how can i believe that

my mind is the only one that exists if my thoughts are not produced from

the mind ex.like pancreas produces insolin...etc . our thoughts have other

sources then and if ur mind was the only thing that exists then ur mind

would difenetly be empty.


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi curedone congrats on beating this it's a tough cookie to recover from 
but you give us the example that it can be done and without meds which I 
have to say if it weren't for meds sometimes I think I would go insane lol

But I have a question which i am in no way trying to compare and take 
what you say and drive myself nuts with it lol But when was the exact 
moment you discovered that it was gone? Like for example did you just 
wake up one morning and everything was clear which I do understand it 
is a gradual thing and takes time to be fully rid of but in the process did 
the final drdp stage disappear while you were around and about doing 
things one day or when you woke up one morning it was gone? Or was it 
such a gradual thing that you never really noticed that it was complety 
gone?

I have had 2 moments since having this which has been about 13 months 
of non stop chronic drdp of being a little more clear headed but it wasn't 
100% gone. But when they hit it was out of the blue but I was so excited 
about it that I think i scared it off haha but I was just curious sorry this 
post is so long :lol:


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

CuredOne said:


> I think we should probably let this thread die.
> 
> I am such a dolt for starting it with the presumption I could help others :lol:
> 
> ...


Dude, seriously everything you have said is so right but I think that when you actually have DP you cannot see as there is a way out and you question every single thing that could help you recover.

Its a deep hole as you know.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> CuredOne wrote:
> I think we should probably let this thread die.
> 
> I am such a dolt for starting it with the presumption I could help others
> ...


Ah didn't see that till now for the better for your sake anyway more questions out there then you would have anwsers for lol


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Thanks curedone I will leave ya alone with the questions now bc you are 
right having drdp is a contuious circle of questions and searches for that 
magic cure which I know for a fact there is not one single way to get rid 
of this just one of those things that have to (run it's course) I guess lol 
but I feel that getting healthy can't hurt the process.

As for taking meds. 
they are very helpful but it's a love hate relationship with them for me 
sometimes I can't live without them and others I want to. But Thanks for 
all your help you have given some very useful info so feel proud that you 
have helped for me anyway so you didn't come here and accomplish 
nothing I love the phrase you used on here. You don't "heal" and then get 
back into life. You get back into life and then heal. But anyway thanks a 
bunch for coming here to help but you know that pleasing someone with 
drdp with answers only leaves us wanting more and I am sure you don't 
want to be on here everyday telling us what we already know lol


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

curedone

no dont kill the thread please go on. as jimmy said when u have dp u question everything. and doubt everything. dp is the opposit of secure and peace. even the most very common facts can be doubted. i c u already helped some of us by giving them good answers. by the way are you male or female ? is it true that females have dp more than men ?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

stay man i think we would all really appreacite it!

what is it like to feel emotions? what type of emotions do you go through all day do you feel as if you are 100% in your mind and also 100% in your body?


----------



## mia5 (Jul 11, 2007)

How long did you have dr/dp for before it finally went away?Did you feel worse everyday?


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

.


----------



## The_Patient (May 18, 2007)

Hello Curedone! Your name really has a positive vibe to it!
I have a question that maybe someone allready asked so with the risk of repeating something:
Did you ever experience visual problems alongside with you mental state? The "static vision" i guess most posters here have heard of even though not all are bothered with it. Light sensitivity, floaters etc. Seems like everyone has their own personal nemesis.
Did/Do you have any visual "distortions" at all, and in that case, what?
Don't know if it's more prominent in the drug-induced DPers, but people who've never touch anything also seem to get it.

Take care!


----------



## fff (Aug 23, 2007)

x


----------



## nu-power (Sep 27, 2006)

thanx cured one. hope ur dp will disappear before it starts


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2007)

Spirit:

Solipsim = you are god, so no it's not spiritual.

Spirituality made it worse, yes cause they say theres only 1 consciousness and 6 billion people that's a expression of that, it's just as lonely as solipsim.

So fuck em both, they both ego meganomaliac and delusional 

There is no God, never was, never will be. Learn this, accept death and start to live quit surviving.
Life is hard, yea but you can pull through


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2007)

.


----------



## my_own_reality (Sep 1, 2007)

Don't let this thread die. It is the BEST I've ever read: very informative and helpful. I've learned a lot from reading your posts, CuredOne. And I've sent a PM to you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2007)

.


----------



## dunno (Jun 5, 2007)

so how did u recover spirit? did i u have existential thoughts when having dp/dr and now u don't? thnx in advance


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

Well, existential thoughts will always be there.
But the difference from when ur DPDR'ed and nonDPDRed is that you can laugh at most of the absurd thoughts and your just to busy with your life, friends, job, hobbies, girls etc to sit down and dig yourelf down in stupid existential thoughts about death, god, meaning of life etc.
There is no determined MEANING OF LIFE, it's not like we're born with a list "HERE YOUR MEANING OF LIFE, YOUR GON BE A FIREMAN" its luckily, humans got the freewill to chose their destiny.

Thinking about death is the ultimate waste of life

now you can go the weak way as most of the homosapiens and join som religion who can give you false promises about life after death and a sky daddy watchin over you and reads your mind paranoid crazy shit...
After all thats it's property in evolution, to help humans deal with awareness over death and it's been expoilted by smart people to control humans.
So fuck that, when it comes to buddhism it's a lil different, since theres so many different paths in buddhism.
Buddhism is atheism + philosophy.
I love buddhist since their so peaceful people, but I would never give up sex(main reason we exist reproduction) and fuck karma, cause it contradict itself in buddhism theres no soul, so there cant be personal karma. Lol
Rebirth, well.. i doubt it and will not live this life based on my next who 99% likely won't happen. So...

the thing is:

We're on a planet, a beautiful one if you take the time to look at nature, socialize with fellow humans... Get some passions for things like music or whatever suits you.
Get caught up in living not ponder life, life is to nbe experienced not figured out


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

.


----------

